# Quelle application permet d'ouvrir les archives web .mht ?



## Secretely (2 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, existe-t-il une application mac qui peut ouvrir un fichier. mht?  Si oui quelle application gratuite me suggérez-vous?

Merci à l'avance!


Je ne sais pas ce que vous avez tous avec ce genre de question ?  Faut vous le dire comment, que lorsqu'on demande ce genre d'info, la moindre des choses est de préciser la nature de ces fichiers (et si possible l'application et/ou le système sous lequel ils ont été créés) !


----------



## subsole (2 Mars 2011)

Secretely a dit:


> Bonjour, existe-t-il une application mac qui peut ouvrir un fichier. mht?  Si oui quelle application gratuite me suggérez-vous?
> 
> Merci à l'avance!
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
_MHT Extension de fichier créé par Internet Explorer permettant de sauvegarder dans un seul fichier tous les éléments d'une page Web._ :rateau:

La bonne nouvelle, il paraît que Opéra (à partir de la version9) sait les lire. 
Tu peux aussi utiliser (payant 12.95&#8364====>  Filejuicer


----------



## Secretely (2 Mars 2011)

Ok je n'étais pas certain si je devais ouvrir ces fichiers.  Donc tu me dis que oui si je comprends bien ?  Ce n'est pas un fichier de programmation ou quelque chose du genre ?


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :
Comme le faisait remarquer Pascal, dans la mesure où il est probable que ce fichier n'est pas apparu spontanément sur ta machine, la moindre des choses serait de donner quelques précisions sur le contexte (d'où il sort, comment il a été créé, etc.) Éventuellement donner un lien (comme par exemple celui-ci) peut aussi aider : c'est par la précision de la question qu'on améliore ses chances d'obtenir une réponse pertinente.

Puisque, il est question d'internet ou plus exactement d'archive de page web et qu'on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------



## subsole (2 Mars 2011)

Secretely a dit:


> Ok je n'étais pas certain si je devais ouvrir ces fichiers.  Donc tu me dis que oui si je comprends bien?  Ce n'est pas un fichier de programmation ou quelque chose du genre?



Ce n'est pas la même question:
" _existe-t-il une application mac qui peut ouvrir un fichier. mht_?"
Réponse: oui Opéra
et
"je n'étais pas certain si je devais ouvrir ces fichiers"
Réponse:
Comment veux tu qu'on le sache, seul toi sais d'ou viennent ces fichiers, les sites que tu fréquentes , etc.
C'est à toi de voir, ces fichiers ne sont pas arrivés seuls sur ton Mac.

Comme déjà dit , en principe:
le MHT est une extension de fichier créé par Internet Explorer permettant de sauvegarder dans un seul fichier tous les éléments d'une page Web.
Bref, c'est une archive web faite sous IE.
Pour information:


> The MHT file type is primarily associated with 'MHTML Document' by Microsoft Corporation. Archived Web Page. When you save a Web page as a Web archive in Internet Explorer, the Web page saves this information in Multipurpose Internet Mail Extension HTML (MHTML) format with a .MHT file extension. All relative links in the Web page are remapped and the embedded content is included in the .MHT file. The absolute references or hyperlinks on the Web page remain unchanged and the .MHT file is viewed using Internet Explorer. Note: This file type can become infected and should be carefully scanned if someone sends you a file with this extension.



En principe les Mac sont insensibles au virus Windows.


----------



## Secretely (2 Mars 2011)

Ah ok merci beaucoup pour ton aide.  Ça fonctionne et finalement ce ne sont que des pages web affichés sur opéra.

Je ne connaissais pas le navigateur opéra jusqu'à présent.  Selon toi, comment se compare-t-il à safari?


----------



## Aliboron (2 Mars 2011)

Secretely a dit:


> Je ne connaissais pas le navigateur opéra jusqu'à présent.  Selon toi, comment se compare-t-il à safari ?


Opera est un très bon outil, que j'utilise ponctuellement car il est probablement celui qui se comporte le mieux avec les sites développés avec Internet Explorer comme seule référence (moins courant sde nos jours, mais il y en a toujours).


----------



## Secretely (2 Mars 2011)

Merci Aliboron.


----------

